# Ignorant Neighbors



## ed11793 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello, I've been a member for over a year now and have gained alot of information from the site. I haven't posted many threads but this one has to be done. I need to share this cowardly act. A little background: I got back into the hobby after a 12 year break. I used to raise show Racers and unflown show type racing homers and had to give it up when I moved. I live in a typical suburban area now and my property is alot smaller. I have never lost the bug and decided to put up a small loft. I purchased some rollers on a whim but quickly went back to Homers. This time I plan on flying them and had purchased 3 pairs of whites. I have had the birds since the fall and they have been captive since and I just breed them this spring with the intent on flying the young. I got a late start on breeding so about 3 weeks ago I was all set to start training the young when I got an anonymous letter in the mail from a concerned neighbor. Now mind you I have not flown the birds yet and no one realy knows that I have them but neighbors talk. Here is the content of the letter: Dear Neighbor

I just wanted to make you aware of a situation. I understand that you have a pigeon coop in your backyard. I have no problem with the coop itself. It is the pigeons being let out that is the problem. I have three small children and the pigeons have decided to use my property as a toilet bowl. My front and backyards are covered with pigeon poop, as well as my childrens outside toys. I have a severe concern regarding this because I am aware pigeons do carry diseases and I am concerned for my childrens health as well as the other children in the neighborhood. I would really appreciate if you do not let the pigeons come and go and just leave them in the coop.
Thank you so much for your cooperation. Sincerely, A concerned Neighbor


Can you beleive this crap?! There is a gas station about a 1/2 mile away that about 60 ferrel birds call home. Not to mention every other wild bird under the sun. I think I know who sent it but I not 100% sure. I wrote a response. But don't know if I should deliver it Here it is:

Dear concerned neighbor,
Your assumptions are wrong and if you truly had a “severe concern” over the issue I would hope that you would have done the neighborly thing and came and spoke to me about them. This is an open invitation to discuss your issues so that I can dispel any inaccuracies. Especially, about anything of mine causing damage to your property. 
Sincerely,
Neighbor


What do you think? I expect their next course of action would be to call the local Police or the Town on me. Help!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, this is a toughie. Do you have to deliver the letter tomorrow or can you wait a couple of days? I certainly think the content is fine, but before you "advertise" you might want to do a little research on the town or neighborhood covenents. Make sure that you have a legal leg to stand on if it comes to that.

I find it hard to believe that 6 pigeons, no matter how industrious, can cover a front and back yard with poop (just one little claim that caught my eye.). Again there is a blanket and ignorant statement about pigeons carrying all sorts of horrible diseases. 
Might this neighbor have dogs or cats??


----------



## ed11793 (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been sitting on my response and have basicaly decided not to send it but, it just irratates me. As far as local ordinances, my beautiful feathered freinds are prohibited so any response might stir the pot even more. I am probably going to wait it out and see what happens. I geuss I'll hold off on training the young till I see how this shakes out. Thanks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I get so irritated with people and blaming the pigeons for the worlds problems. 
I would be more concerned about what's in the ground beef I'm feeding my kids, the safety issues of the toys they play with or if the kids they play with have colds. If I was them I would be more concerned about keeping my kids off meds before they graduate.
As for property damage I don't know. I can't see them having that many pijes to cause a problem. Their front and backyard is covered in pigeon poop, I'd like to see a picture of that. Is one of their kids missing?
Okay so I went a little overboard but come on these people.
Sorry no help here but I do feel your pain. I think trying to talk to them would help.
Good luck with your neighbor!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad that may neighbors are not that stupid. I had two of my neighbords ask where the birds were. I did not fly old birds and they have not flown in a while. They told me that they missed the birds. It is funny that crows can cover your car in minutes with poop, the black birds in my tree are pooping in my kids pool and no one give a poop. But when our birds that loft fly and never lay a foot on anyones property let one fly, suddenly the world has bird flu. Yes birds do poop, but so do the two rotweillers (sp?) next door. Clean your loft and invite the neighbors to bring their kids to check out the birds. Ordinance issues are of concearn. I flew in town as a kid. A member in our club had 70 birds at his in-town location. I would keep a small team and fly early. 

Randy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I really don't think the letter you got was that bad, it certainly is a warning, and yes there are stupid remarks in it, but most people are and continue to be ignorant when it comes to pigeons.

If this neighbor doesnt know you from Adam, perhaps she was a bit hesitant by making a visit, not knowing the response you get.

I would definitely go the homework and find out where you stand legally, as mentioned and then respond accordingly.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes,as Treesa says finding out where you stand legally is the most important issue right now-should the situation escalate.
As you dont know who wrote the anonymous letter, I would not approach any of the neighbours as this might bring more attention to your 6 piggies. Do nothing until you know your rights.
In the UK there is a total lack of tolerence by neighbours against those who keep pigeon,parrots or any birds .
In the Daily Express, June 6th, a neighbour whose property was on the boundary of Paignton Zoo in Devon, UK, made a complaint to the council about seven peacocks roosting on a tree near the boundary fence of the neighbours/zoos property.
The neighbour complained that the peacvocks made too much noise 'and mess' into his garden.
As a result the zoo, unable to find homes for the seven peacocks because of 'bird flu' fears, as they are related to chickens,and because the birds would have flocked back to their old home, the birds were killed by lethal injection. Then they cut down the tree to stop other birds roosting .
All this just to suit One neighbour. 
Now there are no Peacocks to see when the children visit the Zoo.
Peacocks are beautiful birds and I am sick by this.
I hope I have not upset you. I just want you to make sure 
you know your rights before doing/saying anything.
I wish you all the very best.
Jayne.
I'll try to get a link for this story if anyone is interested.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What?! The zoo had to put down its peacocks because of a neighbor complaint. That is a bit TOO much. Put the link up, please. 
We've got to stop ordinancing and "oh it's disturbing my sleep" reacting or we are going to be so ham-strung it's not even funny. It reminds me of people that move into an area that is in the flightpath of the airport, *knowing *full well that planes make noise (getting a fabulous house for less money than they would pay if the house were NOT near the flight path) and then complain about the noise so loudly that city council rolls over and makes nice.  
My work building is near a flock of ferals and I sometimes walk near where they live and I have yet to find piles of poop, tons of dead pigeons or other animals (as proof of horrid disease-ridden animals), or even a bunch of flies buzzing around their nesting areas. The prairie dogs that live on the same tract of land, on the other hand, attract their fair share of flies and whatever (magpies, mostly). 
Maybe we should all start writing letters to our local paper and media outlets and start a pro-pigeon campaign. Maybe education might change one or two hearts and minds.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*The ubiquitous unfriendly neighbor, part 1 of 2*

Hello Ed,

I personally don't think the neighbor's letter was _too_ bad. It could have been much worse, as exhibited by others in PT with similar, past experiences.

*Some ideas, from one perspective (not all perspectives covered), for persons in general planning to keep pigeons (legally):*

Suggestion: pay the neighbors a visit when you are in a very good mood. They may be expecting a madman to show, and will -- might -- should be -- pleasantly surprised to find a caring, thoughtful neighbor instead. Everyone knows birds fly, and where birds fly, it is often over the human-established property lines designated more to control human right of entry, usage, and to prevent trespass. 

Offer them a tour of your loft when you have it finished. (You may or may not find this advisable. some neighbors will be thieves and burglars, statistically speaking. If so, this might give you some leverage over such persons, as they will then be prime suspects. A German friend of mine, when mentioning that women of ill repute usually don't work in their (small) home towns, or where they came from, because you don't raise an unnecessary stink where you live. ("You don't crap in your own bedroom").

Maybe the good neighbor approach works where you are, maybe not. People will understandably be leery of giving or expressing approval too quickly or readily. Tell them to think it over, take their time. Don't press for an immediate yes or no. They won't then feel under pressure to accommodate you on the surface while hiding hostility beneath. Usually I would think of such people as liars and hypocrites, but many see it as a form of social politeness. 

Another thought for others planning to set up pigeon lofts: maybe visit the neighbors ahead of time, telling them of your plans to keep pigeons, giving them some literature which objectively states both the pros and cons of owning pigeons and having pigeons as neighbors. Literature which also explains that the pigeons are well-looked after and cared for medically. 

Offer to pay reasonable costs for any personal medical damage that can be demonstrated to have been caused by the poops of your pigeons (since they are kept healthy). (Need to think this over carefully before doing this. There's always someone willing to take advantage of things. Maybe not feasible). It might take a load off their mind, having to monitor the next potential threat to the neighborhood, and nipping it in the bud before the dangerous neighbor (you) has built up the barricades and armed and readied himself for a prolonged siege against combined nuclear weapons and multiple government agency S.W.A.T. teams, in defense of his pigeons, with which he (you) is going to drop biochemical and chemical nerve agents over the surrounding area. 

If you come across someone hostile to your keeping pigeons, you yourself will be forewarned and thus can be prepared. 

When I was a credit approver, and bill collector for General Electric Credit Corporation in the 1970s for a few years, I had to collect in person, and sometimes re-possess goods financed by us in conjunction with small businesses, and had to collect by telephone also. Oftentimes I would announce who I was (using my real name) and the name of the company, and the person at the other end would scream or shout something and slam the phone down. I did not take it personally. They were not upset with me (usually), but with their situation, which was that they were in debt, behind on payments, not in control of things. I would wait a minute or two, re-dial, maybe the phone would be slammed down again, re-dial, and most of the time the person would apologize, sometimes profusely, and we would make arrangements to deal with the payments. 

The point is that most people want to get along with others most of the time, just as we want people to get along with us, and accept us and our pigeons. None of us wants to be stepped on, or to be taken advantage of. (I'm speaking of your normal person, not the guy _in training_ to be the best in aggressive situations, the "baddest" guy on the block or in his platoon or whatever. I say in training, because there is always someone meaner and worse, and such a person has to constantly train and prepare). 

Pigeons do poop, and not everyone is prepared to give you a thirty-minute lecture on the microbial and chemical contents of the poop of any given species at a moment's notice during a casual conversation. Heck, if I can remember what I ate for breakfast yesterday, thus being able to predict what will be coming out the other end in the near future, I'm lucky. You might be able to control the boundaries of your front and back yards, and thus control what dogs and other large animals will deposit and give your kids access to, but you can't control the birds so readily. 

What may be "common" knowledge to you, seeming obvious after so many years, isn't necessarily known to all. Hey, everyone knows birds have air-sacs, right? Everyone has heard of a gizzard, but who knows what it really does? (Okay, so any current primary school kid can tell you dinosaurs used rocks and large pebbles in their gizzards to grind food. Any kid past kindergarden can identify the round, smooth, somewhat polished rocks and pebbles regurgitated in piles here and there. And anyone old enough to have had to cut up and prepare their own chicken for cooking, before pre-packaged foods, or before chicken nuggets stamped in the shape of cartoon characters, can tell you what a gizzard is. (When I did a necropsy last November on a pigeon, I did not readily identify the gizzard. Had no idea. Thought I was possibly looking at a tumor, for want of a better concept). 

Larry 

(End of part 1 of 2)


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*The ubiquitous unfriendly neighbor, part 2 of 2*

If you give the (admittedly somewhat anonymous) neighbor the courtesy of a friendly visit, you may be pleasantly surprised. The fact that it was anonymous indicates that the person does not want a confrontation, an unsociable and unfriendly face-to-face. It provides them with a graceful (?) way when you talk to them in person, of denying, or being able to ignore, that they would ever aggravate you by complaining. For them, the letter provides a way to bring one of their concerns to your attention, in a way they perhaps perceive as being friendly, neighborly, sociable, non-confronting, and providing you with the time to calm down if you have felt threatened, think about all sides of the issue, marshall your arguments. 

*You can even act as though you never got a letter from any neighbor, that "it occurred to (you) to let all your neighbors know about what might be useful for them to know about pigeons, just in case they came across some of (yours) in need." And if it seems somewhat obvious they were the letter senders, you appreciate them bringing it up and reminding you to let the neighbors know some useful stuff.* 

Turn the whole thing to your favor.

In one sense the sender of the anonymous letter has perhaps knowingly and graciously also provided you with a defense. He has not openly and publicly stated (since you can, technically, refute having received any such letter) that you have pigeons and he is aware of it, so he is not threatening you (yet) with legal action, or notification of the authorities if what you are doing is technically against local or state ordinances. He has not sent you certified mail. (I am not versed in your local laws and ordinances, so I am not offering any legal advice or opinion, merely a private viewpoint which may or may not have any worth). 

On the PT forums, members have complained about the cats of neighbors coming on to their property (and thus threatening their pigeons or birds or other pets (conceivably, threatening even their own cats). Mention was made of ways to prevent such happenings: devices to repel cats. Trapping cats and placing them somewhere else, at some remove. Letters to the neighbor requesting that he keep his cat in the house, or fenced in. Sound familiar? Pigeons aren't predators, but the uninformed will not be aware of what is carried in pigeon poop. One mosquito bite can conceivably lead to a person's death. Mosquitoes do bite pigeons, although perhaps a different species of mosquito from those that bite humans.

The dog of a former neighbor in Texas would poop on neighbor's lawns, occasionally on my lawn, rather than on home turf. Few yards in the neighborhood were fenced then. Since the poops weren't large and obvious and frequent, stepping in one was usually a bit of a surprise, not discovered soon enough if one were rolling in the grass with kids of visiting relatives, or until traces showed up inside the house. Didn't bother me much, just cleaned up. As some get older and some become less tolerant, such things aggravate them more. 

A friend of mine (Pat C.) in Texas had a very smelly yard. Neighbors' dogs used only his yard, never their owners' yards. It seemed I often heard, in many other places, the comment "(Jack) used to make a mess all over the yard, but now he goes somewhere down the street at some neighbor's." They were quite pleased that their dog was so considerate, and that they had nice-smelling yards. It didn't occur to them or concern them that the neighbor wasn't so pleased. 

Pigeons do "cover front and back yards with pigeon poop." After all, who would complain about the occasional, solitary poop? (Which solitary, occasional poop still might threaten the health and well-being of their kids, as far as they know?). Kids do eat all sorts of things, admittedly when they still quite young. I ate cigarette tobacco, and my own poop which I had smeared all over a new sofa. Fortunately I wasn't then old enough to understand the spoken word. 

Another thing to consider: do you know of anyone who ever knowingly and willingly ate or even tasted a single, small, solitary pigeon poop? A mighty big thing when up close, and a mighty big event in one's day, should it happen. Small things loom large in the imagination. Introduce the neighbor to reality. 

If you agree that poops are unsightly, yes, and hard to avoid altogether, yes, and foresee every objection the neighbor can make, but still have no way to prevent some of them if your birds fly free, if you are on the neighbor's side on most of the arguments, then the neighbor has to have something to gain from accepting your having pigeons. You put up with the same threats from pigeons and poops they have to, but you have the pleasure and benefits, which to you counterbalance and perhaps outweigh the negatives. *You need a "win-win" situation.* The neighbor has to feel that you are such a good neighbor to have because of certain qualities you have or certain advantages your proximity as a neighbor offers, that any results of your having pigeons is a mere, minor inconvenience. Perhaps you can offer them fertilizer from your pigeons for their plants, so fine that it is used for the vineyards in Champagne, France, whence comes Champagne. 

After experiencing a lot of it negative reactions, we tend to be readily aware of and sensitive to those unfriendly towards and critical of pigeons. We act accordingly, and sometimes lash out. I read in _National Geographic Magazine_ of a couple who a had a business in their house, raising thousands of poisonous spiders, colllecting, selling and shipping the venom specimens all over the world for use in antivenin serums. I don’t know much detail. They had the right to do so. If I were their neighbor, I would “expect” and appreciate a bit of PR on their part.

Larry 

End of part 2 of 2


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*pigeons*

Hi which town in NY LI are you I'm in Baldwin/Oceanside ....

Mel


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

: 
From: "Geoff Marsh" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book 
Subject: Peacocks 
Date: Wed, 13 Jun 2007 16:28:05 +0100 
DAILY EXPRESS - 06/06/2007, By Tom Price


Zoo kills 7 peacocks for being too noisy
SEVEN peacocks were put to death by a zoo after a neighbour complained that they were making too much noise. 
The beautiful birds were roosting under a large ash tree near a fence on the zoo's boundary, and some began jumping over into nearby gardens. 
Most residents were happy to see the magnificent seven at such close range, and fed with them with birdseed and bread. 
But one neighbour complained to the local council that the creatures made too much noise, and said his garden was being damaged and covered in bird mess. 
He also complained about the animals' high-pitched squawks during May and June when they grow their tail feathers. 
Paignton Zoo in Devon had 100 birds until it was forced into Monday's cull after months of debate with Torbay Council's environmental health officers. 
Zoo staff decided on the killings because they could not find them a new home due to bird flu fears. Also, peacocks are so territorial that moving them within the zoo would not have worked ? the birds would just have flocked back to their old home. 
After the male birds were killed by lethal injection, the tree was also chopped down to stop others roosting there in future. 
Zoo staff were "deeply upset" by the cull. 
Chief executive Simon Tonge said: "I hate this, but I am being forced into it by one person's efforts. 
"We were forced to do the cull because we can't even give the birds away. There is no demand for them due to the avian flu scare ? they are related to chickens." Susan Legassick, who lives in Harbourne Avenue, which borders the zoo, said: "The peacocks are an attraction, a part of the community, and I love them. 
"It is disgusting that they have been killed. They don't do any harm to anyone, and are very friendly. They come looking through my window asking for food. 
"I think it is nice listening to them call, not disturbing. Why anyone wanted them put down I will never understand." Her neighbour Derek Gresham added: 
"Killing them is terribly unfair." An RSPCA spokesman said the cull was an "awful situation''. 





Geoff Marsh
Online Editor
Express Newspapers


10 Lower Thames Street
London
EC3R 6EN


[email protected] 

Hi folks, Couldnt get the link so phoned the newspaper and they sent me the newspaper article by email. Jayne.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Zoo kills 7 peacocks for being too noisy*


  
One neighbor,


----------



## Darn_Bird (Jun 14, 2007)

*Neighbors*

I dont know much about pigeons, but i got a letter claiming i was "harboring" chickens. Im still trying to figure out if they meant criminals or chickens. I felt like i was harboring a fugitive.


----------



## ed11793 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Mel, I'm in Wantagh.


----------



## ed11793 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lovebirds, I am aware of what the ordinance means and that I am legaly bound by it. I know someone who has had homers since before the ordinance was in effect and he actualy had to go to court to get grandfathered in. My first thought when I received the letter was that I had to give up the birds. Since only my wife and family understand my frustration with the situation I was looking for another avenue to vent and decided to post a thread. There are also ordinances against rabbits, unlicensed dogs and even number houses houses watering their lawns on odd numbered days during the summer but people keep and do these things. Does it make it right ? no, it's just more of the liberal cause fighters restricting what a person can do on his own property. If I was able to have a conversation with this secret letter writter one of two things would come of it. (1) I could show them that my birds aren't the culprits since I haven't flown them or (2) they don't want to hear from me anyway and I'll have to give them up. What evere happens, happens and if I must give them up I will. It's just something else to save for my retirement in 10 years when I move from Long Island and by property somewhere more tolerable of a persons right to live as they see fit.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Must be a night for venting*

Unfortunately, the squeaky and monied wheels gets attention, whatever that may mean. 

Somehow, it seems that people move to an area to get away from the city or they just happen to live in the country already, but after awhile people move in around them because they enjoy the rural aspects, except . . .. . . . . 

"The horses next door poop, the poop stinks and attracts flies. The goats are cute but stinky and carry on with the nanny goats , the chickens and geese ol' Fred keeps wake us up too early, have unslightly quarters, and make our property look like Hooterville, not to mention the pigeons that I heard someone is keeping somewhere around here. 

'Let's go complain to the county, city, somebody -- they have to clean this area up! Let's get some ordinances passed because nobody wants to live in podunk. 

'Think about the property values and how all these nonconforming people are keeping property values down. Not only that, those planes fly over the house and make noise, even though I knew the airport was less than 2 miles away and I was told about and even signed a disclaimer about the noise when I bought the place that it was right in the flight path. Oh, and while we're at it, someone painted their garage door fushia and yellow. There oughta be a law". 

And pretty soon we're all up to our eyeballs in petty little rules and regulations that exist, not necessarily for the common good of the community, but because somebody can swing some chain with the local politicians. 

Usually the people that originally lived in the areas are either forced to give up their farm animals, hobbies, unusual color schemes, and so forth, or move out if they want to keep their lives. Rarely are they grandfathered in. Often the grandfather clauses have a limited time (a year, maybe 5 and then OUT). Are they compensated for their losses? Nope. Are they belittled time and again in the press and by the politicos? Yep.

I haven't made up a single one of these instances above. They have all happened here, in the Denver metro area, and I'm sure this place is not unique. 

Don't think it can't happen in your area, because it can and will unless people get proactive and woo politicians just as hard as the other side. The sad thing about these sort of restrictive ordinances is that often just one or two people will speak up for the restrictions being considered, lots will speak against it, but the council will vote in the restrictions and say "It's only a vocal minority that is so reactionary and backwards, the invisible majority really want the new restrictions". 

Seen it happen with my own two little eyes and heard it with my own two little ears.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

You are 'spot on' - and that's exactly how it is in the UK! 
Jayne


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ed11793 said:


> Hello, I've been a member for over a year now and have gained alot of information from the site. I haven't posted many threads but this one has to be done. I need to share this cowardly act. A little background: I got back into the hobby after a 12 year break. I used to raise show Racers and unflown show type racing homers and had to give it up when I moved. I live in a typical suburban area now and my property is alot smaller. I have never lost the bug and decided to put up a small loft. I purchased some rollers on a whim but quickly went back to Homers. This time I plan on flying them and had purchased 3 pairs of whites. I have had the birds since the fall and they have been captive since and I just breed them this spring with the intent on flying the young. I got a late start on breeding so about 3 weeks ago I was all set to start training the young when I got an anonymous letter in the mail from a concerned neighbor. Now mind you I have not flown the birds yet and no one realy knows that I have them but neighbors talk. Here is the content of the letter: Dear Neighbor
> 
> I just wanted to make you aware of a situation. I understand that you have a pigeon coop in your backyard. I have no problem with the coop itself. It is the pigeons being let out that is the problem. I have three small children and the pigeons have decided to use my property as a toilet bowl. My front and backyards are covered with pigeon poop, as well as my childrens outside toys. I have a severe concern regarding this because I am aware pigeons do carry diseases and I am concerned for my childrens health as well as the other children in the neighborhood. I would really appreciate if you do not let the pigeons come and go and just leave them in the coop.
> Thank you so much for your cooperation. Sincerely, A concerned Neighbor
> ...


 After you get past your knee jerk, gut reaction....it is important to realize that you have your work cut out for you.

Your task at hand is not only to educate, but to win friends and build allies. You do this from a totally different mind set, then that expressed in your return letter. Now understand, I really do understand your feelings...but if you do not take care of this matter in a well thought out manner, then you will do much more harm then good. 

If you are not up to the task, then you better seek out the help of some good PR people. 


I myself would personally visit every home and family in your immediate area, armed with everything from DVD's to handouts. I would approach it very much like campaigning for public office. I would kill them with love and kindness. I also would make sure that my loft was a model loft, worthy of AU certification. 

I have seen "Coops" which in all honestly....reinforce the negatives, and look like a blight. Fences, and landscape design can do a lot to shield and/or enhance the appearence. Make sure you do your part to be a very good neighbor is my point in all this.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*It's hard to fight City Hall*

I agree with Warren that PR campaigns must be a part of every pigeon-lovers' actions, whether you keep a small number for personal enjoyment, rescue and rehab the ferals and hurt, feed the birds in out-of-the-way places, or have a sporting or fanciers' loft. 

Every time I overhear people speaking about pigeons in a negative way, I now speak up for them -- because I've learned about them from here. I've only been to one "dove release" but the owner was very good about PR-ing the pigeon, not just his, but all pigeons. 

The only thing I can suggest is that people start working at the local levels to get pigeons on a protected basis as wildlife, get them classified as something other than poultry by various ordinances, and expend time and energy at local community fairs (there's always something going on in the summer -- local farmer's market, craft fair, safety fair, flea market) to educate their neighbors on the pigeon both as a wonderful pet and as a magnificent bird. 

Hawks, owls, and eagles used to be regarded as pests and something to kill without regard -- look at them now. You bring a hawk or eagle to a public gathering and people will practically stampede to get close. Those wonderful birds have some pretty good legal protections now along with many other less "charismatic megafauna" birds that were also put under protections. 
It didn't happen that way because people suddenly woke up one day and thought "Man, those birds are cool". It happened because people that cared about wild birds got busy and got political muscle behind their cause.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, I gotta tell you that your last two posts on this thread were wonderful! Spot on!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So many of us are coping, dealing with this issue right now and it's awful. 
Mean things are said sometimes out of ignorance and sometomes for the sake of meanness it's self. MInd your verbal p's and q's. 
Nothing positive comes from lashing out in like but rather inflames and causes more harm to the pigeons we want to protect. Don't react in anger. Think though a plan of action.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ed11793 said:


> Lovebirds, I am aware of what the ordinance means and that I am legaly bound by it. I know someone who has had homers since before the ordinance was in effect and he actualy had to go to court to get grandfathered in. My first thought when I received the letter was that I had to give up the birds. Since only my wife and family understand my frustration with the situation I was looking for another avenue to vent and decided to post a thread. There are also ordinances against rabbits, unlicensed dogs and even number houses houses watering their lawns on odd numbered days during the summer but people keep and do these things. Does it make it right ? no, it's just more of the liberal cause fighters restricting what a person can do on his own property. If I was able to have a conversation with this secret letter writter one of two things would come of it. (1) I could show them that my birds aren't the culprits since I haven't flown them or (2) they don't want to hear from me anyway and I'll have to give them up. What evere happens, happens and if I must give them up I will. It's just something else to save for my retirement in 10 years when I move from Long Island and by property somewhere more tolerable of a persons right to live as they see fit.



I've deleted my post. I apologize. Should have just kept my mouth shut. It's really none of my business. I really do hope you get to keep the birds. I know how I would feel if I had to give mine up. Sorry folks. MOST of the time, I re-read what I've typed before I hit the "submit" key.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/help/3681938.stm

Here is the BBC video link for the story of the peacocks culled because of ONE complaint by a neighbour.

Type in 'peacock' in white box next to 'search' to link up to video.


----------



## ed11793 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your input be it positive or negative every bit helps. Since my post I have found the culprits that my secret neighbor is writting about. As I went around my block to the opposite side I saw about a dozen ferrel pigeons in the street. Someone on the other side must be feeding them and in talking as neighbors do someone on the other block heard about my birds and decided that these were mine and that I was a negligent owner. I will take my time to develope my approach but I must make the attempt to find this person and attempt to educate them. I must make the effort in order to keep the birds. If I fail at least I know I tried. Thanks again.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, pigeons are pigeons. I'm glad you found that there were some visiting pigeons in the area. Takes a bit of the heat off for now, and gives you a chance to get a good PR strategy going. 
If your neighborhood has a summer block party or something like that you might have an opportunity to do some PR. If people have been to an event where there is a bird release, anything like that where there were ooooohhh and aaaaawwws, then it's an opportunity to state that the birds are just white pigeons, a special breed, but none the less, pigeons. You could even arrange for a pigeon release -- not your birds, but someone that has a fairly close loft. One person here even talks about the service the birds have performed for the military. Anyway, just thinking.


----------

